# I'm new here :o) ~



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi All
Just a little note to introduce myself.  
After a few years of ttc, I am finding it hard to handle the feelings of jealousy and anger and sadness I have when my friends have their (many) babies.  

This cycle I had what I think might have been implantation bleeding on 5dpo and 6dpo, then all returned to normal.  I did a hpt on 7dpo (I know, desperate) and again on 10dpo but both were negative even though they were the 25 mIU/ml ones.  I am GUTTED because apart from this possible implantation bleeding I have never had any reason to think I might actually be pg before in all our time of trying.  

I need some support and it's taken me ages to write my first post on here although I signed up some weeks ago.  Luckily I have a very supportive partner but sometimes I need some girls, you know?!  
So I'm really glad to find this site and I wish everyone reading this the very best of luck.  
Thanks for being there!  

Cheers


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello

I completely understand where you are coming from. I intimately know the insides of my knickers from checking them every bloomin day..... when did i get so fixated... lord only knows.

I think this will be a great site for you to gain information and knowledge from some good people.  It also helps you keep sane and realise that you are not in a minority ... there are other women going through exactly the same issues.

You are young (to me anyway) ... so there is great hope for you.

x


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you!  And so sorry to hear about your cyst.  What a pain.  So hard to be patient with these things, huh! x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello Smallredsock and welcome to the site  

I wanted to say hello and well done on posting, it's hard that first time isn't it but once you have you'll be hooked.  

It's great to have a site where others in the same boat share their experiences and you can ask questions, advice and become friends with other girls as you say.  My DH is very supportive as is yours but it's good to have a girly perspective on things.

Can't help with the query on implantation bleeding as never been pregnant to my knowledge.  When are you due to start IUI?

Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome 
The hospital has to get its licence sorted out for the IUI, which should be any day (though they've been saying that for months).  
I think this site is definitely going to help me keep some perspective - when I read people's histories, I feel like I've been through absolutely nothing compared to the vast majority on here!  It's all too easy to get self-obsessed left to my own devices!  

I hope you have a fab holiday in Egypt


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Smallredsock, can't wait to go and get some sun away from this wind that we have today.....do you have to use that hospital or can you choose somewhere different?


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hallo and welcome  

It is hard to keep positive through all the friends and family pregnancies   no matter how happy you are for them! You have come to a great site for support.

Looking forward to "chatting " to you,

Dahlia x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi smallredsock and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish u loads of luck with TTC and this site is a great support network.

Kate xx​


----------



## w8 (Feb 4, 2008)

Welome to the site, It has really helped answer some of my questions that friends just couldnt. I know how you feel. My husband and i have been trying for about 3 years, i actually fell pregnant with a course of IVF but devastatingly at 4 months the doctors found an abnormality with our baby, She was diagnosed with the condition mega cystis ( she had an enlarged blader more than half her body size.)  I had to have a termination. Am looking to start a second course of IVF in a couple of months. 

I wish you luck and sure you'll get lots of support on this site. You're turn will come it might just take a little while longer than some of your friends. Most if not all of my friends are pregnant or have children. It's not easy. I'm new to my area so feel quite lonely at times so i have arranged to meet some girls from this site who live in my area. Perhaps you could do the same? 

Look after yourself

Narina xx


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Welcome to the sight. We all at different ages, different levels of experience but all want the same thing. I know so well how you feel... my friends dropping babies left right and centre....in fact 1 friend is 46... due next week.... so you spring chicken... hold tight... you will be a mummy.... be confident   and keep trying.


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello smallredsock!

Well done on your first posting - that first one is daunting isn't it 

I've only been here a couple of weeks but have already found it sooooo addictive  

You've definitely come to the right place for support - FF is great. If your DH is anything like mine they are supportive but have a very limited attention span  Apparently there are other topics of converstaion we could have....  So it's great to be able to talk to others who also think this is the only topic worth discussing!

We haven't told anyone (friends and family have labelled us 'career minded people who don't want kids!) so it does often feel very lonely. That's why I end up putting on such long posts as it's the only chance I get to 'talk' 

Do you know when you're starting your IUI? I've got my scan next Weds. and fingers crossed will go for basting on the Fri. I just so desperatly want to be back in a 2ww - although I know it's hell once I get there  . Second lot of IUI for me, and hoping this will be the one    

Anyway enjoy FF and keep us posted how you're getting on

Tracey 
xxxx


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

What a lovely welcoming bunch you all are!    
I feel so good about finding this site.

Thank you!

And have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Smallredsock   
discovering you have fertility problems is an emotional smack in the kisser! and its normal to feel as you do around all your friends who can reproduce at the drop of a hat (or their knicks  ) As much as our parteners understand and are supportive they are from mars and sometimes what you need is a really good chat about the silly stuff!
I hope your soon having your IUI and that the cycle goes well, meanwhile how long is your cycle normally ? and how late are you 
I would test again if your AF has not arrived say a week after AF was due. 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation, You may find there is an active running thread for ladies having treatment at the same clinic as you check both the ICSI & IVF boards as we don't have separate clinic threads for each.

Inbetween treatment 
CLICK HERE

Unexplained - 
CLICK HERE

IUI -
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community Fun board
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Dont forget to let us know how you get on!

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Forgot to say in Locations you should find an active London girls thread where I know you will be welcomed 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi smallredsock, I just wanted to stop by and say hello and welcome to FF    I'm sorry to hear you've been on a bit of a rollercoaster so far, and all the best for the future, I've got everything crossed for you


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------

